# central ny native orchids (and carnivorous plants) in situ



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2011)

On one of my rare days off before our national holiday (independence day), I got together with some native orchid hunting buddies and took a field trip around central ny. we found tons of orchids and even some very nice carnivorous plants! Because of the large amount of rainfall this spring, many of the orchids and c.p.'s were found in very large numbers! the first bog we went to had the largest number of flowering pitcher plants, and we found both round and narrow-leaved sundew. also were found the most rose pogonias that we've ever seen at this one site, at least four times the usual amount and in spots we'd not seen it before. since it had been so cool and rainy, some of the earlier orchids like southern twayblade were still in evidence with very nice flowers to be seen, even though some had opened and empty seed pods behind the flowers






a persistent (very long-lasting) southern twayblade. in most of the country, southern twayblades grow in rich, moist woods. here in upstate ny these orchids defy convention and grow in floating sphagnum, usually only one or two certain species that are fairly reddish in color





right side of the bog, most pitcher plant flowers we've ever seen!





a nice southern twayblade, some of the seed pods have opened, but most of the flowers are still nice





a beautiful rose pogonia. at this site, the plants/flowers can be up to three times as large as most other locations. often you can find them that will have two or three flowers opening in succession, but at this site you will only ever find one flower on a stem





a different section of the bog where you can see northern white fringed orchids starting to bloom





matt and ken tiptoeing through the bog mat trying to find/not step on, southern twayblades (along with all the sundew and pitcher plants)





a nice cluster of grass pinks (pogonia ophiolglossoides var. ophioglossoides). as a rule of thumb, the smaller the orchid, the larger the latin name lol





a nice cluster of southern twayblades amidst pitcher plants





two carnivorous species living (peacefully) side-by-side (note the fly floating in the water inside the front pitcher plant)





rose pogonia growing at base of stunted tamarack. the pink dots in the background are all rose pogonias





closeup of some very nice grass pinks

this is a wonderful spot. this year's orchids were the most amazing i've seen since i've visited here, and I wish I were truly able to do it justice by having more/better/larger pictures! one of the nicest bogs in upstate ny

more trip pictures will follow in 'part two' thread


----------



## Shiva (Aug 8, 2011)

Sensational post. Thanks!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 8, 2011)

Awesome pics!

Btw, the pitcher plants are S. purpurea var purpurea and the sundews looks to be D. intermedia.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks. the sundews I posted here I think are the rarer of the two in this area; the standard round-leaved ones can be found all over the state and are very numerous in this bog. i've seen the thread-leaved sundew on the end of long island, but never upstate

there sometimes are pitcher plants that are mostly green; is this because they are in the shade, or is it more the flower color that determines the variety name?


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> a nice cluster of grass pinks (pogonia ophiolglossoides var. ophioglossoides). as a rule of thumb, the smaller the orchid, the larger the latin name lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Calopogon


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> two carnivorous species living (peacefully) side-by-side (note the fly floating in the water inside the front pitcher plant)





eOrchids said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> Btw, the pitcher plants are S. purpurea var purpurea and the sundews looks to be D. intermedia.



I believe that eOrchids is correct, that those are D. intermedia


----------



## Kevin (Aug 8, 2011)

cnycharles said:


> there sometimes are pitcher plants that are mostly green; is this because they are in the shade, or is it more the flower color that determines the variety name?



No, the colour does not determine the variety (or subspecies). Your area only has _ssp. purpurea_. _S. purpurea ssp. purpurea _can come in many shades of green and red to deep purple, some heavily veined and others not. The shape of the pitchers and the colour of the flowers determines the subspecies or variety. If you see ones that are _all_ green, that could be the anthocyanin-free mutant _forma heterophylla_. If you find some, be sure to take pics and post them! Very rare!

Very cool species, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for getting out there and sharing with us Charles:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2011)

Marvelous!


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 8, 2011)

Very cool to see sarracenia in situ...   The flowers bobbing in the air are just so striking...


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 9, 2011)

:clap: great pics :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 9, 2011)

Impressive pics again Charles!!!! Esp. like the pitcher blooms, and pogonia flowers!!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Aug 9, 2011)

Pitcher plants are killer!
Nice variety on this trip.

While back, vendors have told me that the color of purpurea was determined by pH.
just being a parrot.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2011)

Clark said:


> Pitcher plants are killer!





cnycharles said:


>




_"Help me! Help me!"_ - The Fly


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 9, 2011)

Kevin said:


> Calopogon



 I could never keep the latin names of rose pogonia and grass pinks straight!

I believe that i've seen all-green pitcher plants, but I may not have seen some of the red inside or something


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 9, 2011)

Stunning pictures! I really like the Sarracenias.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2011)

Great pics Charles! I definitely need pogonias!


Clark said:


> .....While back, vendors have told me that the color of purpurea was determined by pH.
> just being a parrot.


Hmm never read that, suppose it could make some difference, stronger/ longer light and time of the year was my understanding.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2011)

not scientific, but pitcher plants in the edge of the woods are pretty green, while ones out in the open have quite a bit of red. there is a soil difference back under the tamaracks as opposed to pure sphagnum, but it does seem like light is probably making them redder


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2011)

Clark said:


> ...While back, vendors have told me that the color of purpurea was determined by pH....




i don't know either but i kinda (and i have no scientific data to back it up) think it is the amount of sun it receives


----------



## Dido (Aug 15, 2011)

great pics like everytime thanks for share


----------

